# Tuner Problem



## wahoo1993 (Jan 14, 2016)

I just bought a new 1TB Bolt on Amazon and installed and activated cable-card from Comcast today. Setup went fine and I can access all my channels and even Comcast On-demand works.

One big problem though. Despite being advertised as having 4 tuners, the Bolt acts as if there is only 1 tuner. So I cannot record 1 show while watching another, record more than 1 show at once etc. Keeps giving me an "all tuners are being used" error message.

I have tried rebooting the Bolt unit without success.

Any ideas what could be going on here? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

wahoo1993 said:


> I just bought a new 1TB Bolt on Amazon and installed and activated cable-card from Comcast today. Setup went fine and I can access all my channels and even Comcast On-demand works. One big problem though. Despite being advertised as having 4 tuners, the Bolt acts as if there is only 1 tuner. So I cannot record 1 show while watching another, record more than 1 show at once etc. Keeps giving me an "all tuners are being used" error message. I have tried rebooting the Bolt unit without success. Any ideas what could be going on here? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


By chance do you have 3 minis in your system as well? Those will take a tuner when used for live tv. If not, I would Repeat Guided Setup again to see of that kicks it in, or if you haven't done it yet, a hard power reboot.

There was also a code to change the number of tuners the Roamio used back when we had TA issues here shortly after it was released. I'm wondering if you could do that to see if it kicks in the other tuners. It was something like hitting 8365x while in the channels list menu, with the x being the number of tuners you wanted active. In your case, use a 4. It was initially posted by tivomargret here back in the latter part of 2013 if you want to do a search. For some reason searches aren't working on my forumrunner app.

If that all fails, you need to contact TiVo support. It could be a bad TiVo. If it is, just have Amazon replace it.


----------



## wahoo1993 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks very much. Found an article saying you go Tivo Central > Settings > Channels > Channel List > Hit 88634. That worked for me at last.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

wahoo1993 said:


> Thanks very much. Found an article saying you go Tivo Central > Settings > Channels > Channel List > Hit 88634. That worked for me at last.


Awesome! Yeah, now I remember the 8863x deal. So glad you found it and it worked! :up:


----------

